# would rbps eat there fry ??



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

just curious would rbps eat there fry ?? or is it ok to leave them in the same tank with grown up reds ???


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, they will eat them. Take the fry out and put them in their own tank.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

^^


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I would guess that you would have more fry loss due to your filters than your adults eating them as they are pretty small.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes they would eat there own fry.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

The parent would eat the frys, Remove the parent or remove the frys


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I've realized that a lot of mommies do eat there young, hamsters, crayfish and most fish and shrimp cannibalise a lot more then you think.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah but you think of the size of the babies compaired to the parents. they could eat everyone of them and that would be like eating a handful of smarties. it wouldn't realy do much.


----------

